# 585 derailleur hanger



## lc4640 (Jan 16, 2006)

anybody know where i can get one online?
mine is broken and the local shops don't seem to carry it and are less than excited about ordering one.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

lc4640 said:


> anybody know where i can get one online?
> mine is broken and the local shops don't seem to carry it and are less than excited about ordering one.


PM Chas. He'll help or point you in the right direction.


----------



## lc4640 (Jan 16, 2006)

Forrest Root said:


> PM Chas. He'll help or point you in the right direction.


cool. thanks!


----------

